# 2 or 3 Axis DRO for the mill



## skipd1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a Clausing 8025 Vertical mill and I am contemplating adding a DRO for it. Its main use in for hobby projects and tool making, but the accuracy and convience of the DRO is inticeing. My issue is I see some machines
with X & Y only some with all three. Is the usage of the Z axis used enough for its cost and once I've chosen a 2 asis system can a third access be easily added? I would like your thoughts on this.
Thanks

Skipd1


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 20, 2012)

If your pocket purse will allow you, go ahead and do the three axis. You will be glad that you did.


----------



## Shabtai (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, Yes. If you can afford the Z-axis get it.  
The only regret you will have in buying a DRO is when you remove it because you've upgraded the mill to CNC.
Such is life.)

regards


----------



## dickr (Dec 20, 2012)

There are several mfg's that make 2 or 3 axis machines that allow you to use the z axis in manual mode. 
Prototrak, Anilam are two. I would imagine there's gotta be some fellows on here that have built their own and keep the manual mode part of it. When you go to cnc you'll still have the DRO to  use when using the manual mode. The MFG.S mentioned are made especially so that the machine may be used manually also. You'll enjoy your machine that after the addition that much more. Just try milling a circle by dialing both handles without a rotary table !
dickr


----------



## lotechman (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a bridgeport clone from Taiwan and recently put two axis DRO on.  It is so nice to do hole patterns without worrying about layout lines etc.  I figured that the knee crank had a dial on it and it was unlikely that I would be moving it nore than even an inch so I didn't bother.  
   Looking through the manual which is hard to read you can machine curves using an endmill and the DRO.  Similarly you can do contours if you have the vertical Z axis also.  I can't see any other practical use for it.  Maybe you should consider a small digital scale for the spindle up and down.  That option is in the back of my mind and buried in my budget limitations.
  For the Sino it mentions 3 axis settings but I am pretty sure I cannot easily add a third axis since the Z axis connection is blanked off.  That means I would have to replace the readout as well as purchase the Z axis scale.


----------



## sanddan (Dec 20, 2012)

I had a similar question recently. I had installed a quill digital scale (similar to a digital caliper) and wanted to add the z and y axis. I found a 2 axis DRO kit that included the 3rd axis on the display. To make a long story short I ended up buying another scale and will remove the small digital scale and replace it with the third glass scale. Here is the link for the DRO kit on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Rea...EW-/260788914814?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1120


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 20, 2012)

+1 on the third axis. Then add a digital caliper to the quill. It makes life so much easier.

Randy


----------



## Tom Griffin (Dec 20, 2012)

I can't imagine a use for a Z axis DRO that would justify the cost, it's not like you actually mill in the XZ or YZ axis. Normally you just move to a depth and go off and mill a pocket or frame, or drill some holes in the XY plane. If you want to spend some money on the Z axis, buy a power feed for it. You'll get a LOT more use out of it and your arm will be eternally grateful.

Tom


----------



## Ray C (Dec 20, 2012)

I have Z on a PM 45 and have used it a handful of times but not much.  X & Y are kept pretty busy but not Z.  Perhaps I just do boring work... A quill scale is an absolute must-have -that I use just as much as X & Y readout.  In general, DRO is great... Hole patterns, repeated holes, the built-in calculator to factor in bit widths and calculate offsets, settable datum points.  -Extremely helpful and put to use every time the machine is used.

BTW, the machine is not setup for CNC and I think Z readout would be quite useful there to visually check that the programs are executing properly.  -That's a guess on my part since I'm not involved in CNC work.

Ray


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 21, 2012)

On my machine, the quill does not move, so if I were not doing the "cnc" mode, I would feel that having the third axis would be paramount. If you have a quill that moves, then yes, you would benefit from some type of scale on the quill. Repeatability in depth would be greatly enhanced.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a 3 axis & personally I don't think the Z is really that useful. But I got my 3 axis DRO set up for $400 shipped which was the exact unit that came off my mill. No way I could have passed that offer up & all I had to do was bolt it back on & align it. I think I could live without Z but I'm the type that would get it anyway. But a quill DRO is definitely a necessity on a manual machine.


----------



## sanddan (Dec 21, 2012)

sanddan said:


> I had a similar question recently. I had installed a quill digital scale (similar to a digital caliper) and wanted to add the z and y axis. I found a 2 axis DRO kit that included the 3rd axis on the display. To make a long story short I ended up buying another scale and will remove the small digital scale and replace it with the third glass scale. Here is the link for the DRO kit on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Rea...EW-/260788914814?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1120



Just to clarify my post, the z axis scale is on the quill, not the column. On a RF45 style mill I would never use or need a scale on the column. I had this type at first but will be changing to the third scale so all of the readouts are on the main display.


----------



## bmw rider (Dec 21, 2012)

I went with a 2 axis since my Craftex benchtop mill does not have a knee. I can raise and lower the head on the column, but don't really need a DRO on that and there was all ready a digital reader on the quill.

Like others have said, the dro is very nice for doing hole patterns accurately. The other main reason I wanted the DRO was to get the metric readouts since much of what I need to mill is done in metric and my mill is in imperial.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 21, 2012)

On my machine, having the Z-axis on the knee is almost a "must" (Although I'm still trying to decide what DRO to get.  ).  I prefer to leave the quill alone and locked and move up the knee to get my depth (Might be the wrong way but I like the idea of being as rigid as possible.) when I can.  The Wells-Index 860 also has a horizontal milling component that is, of course, immovable so being able to track the vertical movement of the knee becomes that much more important.




-Ron


----------



## skipd1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I think I will go with the 3 axis and may even put something on the quill as well.

Skip


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 22, 2012)

Your most welcome sir.


----------

